# hard bag in lambed ewe



## Tiger (Apr 3, 2011)

over the years, I would say we have had one case per year of the ewe lambing and the udder is hard with barely any milk. Sometimes, she may feed a single.
This year, we had 4 cases. They say it is a virus caused by OPP. I want to know if the ewe lambs will carry it with a chance of having hard bag and/or is there a vaccine to give them. I know I can't save the ewes but I hate to cull these ewe lambs. Anyone have info on this?


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your problems. Here's a good website with a lot of information: http://www.oppsociety.org

Good luck with your flock.

Peg


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

opp is the same virus found in goats where it is cae. it is transmitted mainly through raw colostrum and raw milk and blood. in crowded conditions transmition is not uncommon between adults. 
it is the same virus that is responsible for aids (hiv) in humans.
there is no vaccine and the only cure for the herd is testing and culling any positive animals. 
sorry for your ewe and her lambs


----------



## Tiger (Apr 3, 2011)

thanks for the response, Susanne and Peg
the web site is very informative
gave me all the answers, mostly ones I didn't want to hear.
PEG, aren't those Katahdins an nice breed to work with! 
Thanks


----------

